# need help fish looking sick



## bahrichinn (Oct 9, 2007)

hi guyz need some help 1 of my female kenyi looks very sick, she cant swim properly, always on her back, she has red spots and around the red spots has a cotton wool kinda thing

if u need a picture i can get one

the problem is i dont have another tank to put her in so need to know what to do

many thanks


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

What are the water parameters on the tank?

What is your usual tank maintenance routine?

How long has the tank been set up?

What size tank is it?

What are the inhabitants?

It sounds like the fish is in very bad shape...Possible septicemia, but it also sounds like you may have something similar to Columnaris going on, as well.

A picture would be great...For now, do a good sized water change on the tank (after checking the water quality) and slowly lower your heat to 76 degrees, if it's higher than that. You're going to need some broad spectrum antibiotics, but I wouldn't start them until you make sure the water is pristine in quality.

How are the other fish? Any losses recently? Is everyone else behaving normally?

Kim


----------



## bahrichinn (Oct 9, 2007)

water parameters are all normal, i do a 50 % water change every week, fish is now a gonna, all the other fish are ok, i read up on septicemia and i think it was that , she recently let her babies go, also is it contagious


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Hemorrhagic septicemia is usually caused by poor water quality. It's an infection of the blood stream and although I don't believe it to be contagious, you usually have more than one fish affected with it if it's stemming from the water quality.

If your water parameters are truly fine and you do the 50% water changes _and_ have excellent filtration on the tank, I would tend to believe it's something else.

Did she hold exceptionally long? Was she in the main tank while holding and overly harrassed by the other fish? Any wounds?

Kim


----------



## bahrichinn (Oct 9, 2007)

she was in the tank all the time she had some of her fins missing so seems to have been picked on a little


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I would start her on some antibiotics. Erythromycin or sulfa based meds would be fine.

Keep the water pristine!

What size tank is this?

What are the inhabitants? If you have ample male / female ratios, the females shouldn't get beat up that bad while holding.

Kim


----------

